
Ask HN: How much traffic does your tech blog get? - anondon
For those who have a personal blog related to tech, how much traffic does it receive per month?<p>If you have any stats related to your to the traffic patterns of your blog, feel free to share.<p>How much traffic does your blog receive when it makes the front page of HN?<p>How much traffic does your blog receive when it receives substantial attention on one the tech&#x2F;programming related subreddits?<p>How many users as a percentage have adblockers enabled?<p>Would tech related blogging and including ads from google adsense make money considering tech&#x2F;programming related content is a sort of niche and also presumably a lot of users have adblockers?
======
frantzmiccoli
Here is my experience,
[https://twitter.com/FrantzMiccoli/status/476242261102329856](https://twitter.com/FrantzMiccoli/status/476242261102329856)
"After 15h on HN front page: 14k views from 4k visitors on my GitHub and 3k
visitors to the linked article"

You can see similar figures when traffic comes from some important Reddit
subchannels.

I don't have any answers for the rest of your questions.

------
fiftyacorn
Im about 5000 for the year on my blog - glenware.wordpress.com

But my main reason for having the blog is to record my own technical notes,
and if they are of use to others then great

Ive considered writing posts that will attract more traffic - but it always
feels like I'm writing clickbait, so keep it as it is

------
goodJobWalrus
> How many users as a percentage have adblockers enabled?

For technical blog? I would guess practically everyone. I'd love if someone
answered this.

------
tmaly
I see about 80-100 visits a week. But I have to deduct some from that number
for the referral spam for social buttons.

------
eble
nothing

------
jetti
In the 3 years I've had my blog I have gotten about 52K visitors. I didn't get
any traction on sites like HN or Reddit but I did have a bunch of referrals
from Stackoverflow and Microsoft forums. Unfortunately my site went down about
6 months ago and I haven't been bothered to put it back up. That means no new
content in over a year

